# Uber CEO: Carpooling Rides Are Less Profitable



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Uber CEO: Carpooling Rides Are Less Profitable*

http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-43483

UberPool is less profitable on the driver's end as well. This company needs to admit it's a bad idea and get rid of it ASAP.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Riders don't "split the fare", more shitty reporting.

Uber cheats the driver on well matched rides by keeping 40% of the fare from the driver.

UberCessPool, it just stinks


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Uber steals fares from drivers in Uberpool rides. I asked two riders their fare- $14 and $18. And I got gross $28. Pool is specially annoying when it is LAX run. First rider is always in hurry and does not want driver to pick the second request.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Grounds for another class action law suit


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> Uber steals fares from drivers in Uberpool rides. I asked two riders their fare- $14 and $18. And I got gross $28. Pool is specially annoying when it is LAX run. First rider is always in hurry and does not want driver to pick the second request.


There are no fares "stolen". You are paid UberX rates. Uber gives a discount on the X rate to passenegers depending on the chance of matching up.

On some rides where the 2nd pax isn't matched or there is no show, only one pax gets charged for $18. You get $28 in fares. It balances out.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

i've yet to get an answer on this question:
in cities wher uberpool exists, when you go online, can you opt out of pool, in the same way as if you're an xl driver, you can go online as "xl only"? or is it, you go online as uber x and are automatically sent pool calls if you're closest?
if the latter is the case, i hope to the holy **** y'all are accept/cancel/othering that bullshit. compliance = uber continuing with that horseshit program.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> i've yet to get an answer on this question:
> in cities wher uberpool exists, when you go online, can you opt out of pool, in the same way as if you're an xl driver, you can go online as "xl only"? or is it, you go online as uber x and are automatically sent pool calls if you're closest?
> if the latter is the case, i hope to the holy **** y'all are accept/cancel/othering that bullshit. compliance = uber continuing with that horseshit program.


UberPool is part of UberX.

With UberPool, *you are paid UberX rates*. There are less dead miles as you're being paid when you pick up the second passenger. Finally, you're helping reduce congestion and carbon emissions in your city!


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

glados said:


> UberPool is part of UberX.
> 
> With UberPool, *you are paid UberX rates*. There are less dead miles as you're being paid when you pick up the second passenger. Finally, you're helping reduce congestion and carbon emissions in your city!


sounds like a fantastic way to piss off your initial passenger!

this is a ratings/ logistical nightmare. this can't be going over well in markets that offer it. there are a couple of taxi companies that pull that shit in thos market, and it DOES NOT GO WELL.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> sounds like a fantastic way to piss off your initial passenger!
> 
> this is a ratings/ logistical nightmare. this can't be going over well in markets that offer it. there are a couple of taxi companies that pull that shit in thos market, and it DOES NOT GO WELL.


Passengers are quoted a flat fare that is discounted from the UberX estimate. They're not paying for waiting for the 2nd pax! Drivers should only wait 2 mins for the 2nd pax.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

sell me more on the benefits! tell me how my exhaling carbon dioxide is rapidly killing a zillion year old planet!


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> sell me more on the benefits! tell me how my exhaling carbon dioxide is rapidly killing a zillion year old planet!


With UberPool, you can get two ratings for a single trip! This means that if you deliver 5 star service, your ratings will climb up even further!


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

nobody here wants to ride with a stranger other than the potentially un-background checked rapist driving them.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

jesus, remove your mandibles from tk's nad-sack, for the love of ****. oh wait....maybe you were employing sarcasm as a comedic device. if so, i apologize.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> nobody here wants to ride with a stranger other than the potentially un-background checked rapist driving them.


Do you even drive for Uber? I'm guessing you're a disgrunted taxi driver.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

ye


glados said:


> Do you even drive for Uber? I'm guessing you're a disgrunted taxi driver.


yes, i drive for uber. i used to drive a taxi. your point?


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

and if you ACTUALLY drove for uber you would not be so rainbows and daisies about this pool bullshit. or you don't know how to manage your time in a realistic fashion. go tell your overlords how you've failed yet again as a plant.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

UberPool has been a complete disaster for drivers. It kills surge since it reduces the amount of cars Uber needs on the streets. If there is a surge for the first rider, but not the second, you get paid less than if you had just driven the first rider. Passengers get frustrated when they're running late because of an out of the way second pick up. Taking the second ping is an unsafe distraction as well. The second call often comes when you're driving down the freeway at 65+ MPH. Here in LA you can get up to four calls on one trip. Most drivers would opt out of Pool if given the chance, but Uber won't allow it.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

glados said:


> There are no fares "stolen". You are paid UberX rates. Uber gives a discount on the X rate to passenegers depending on the chance of matching up.
> 
> On some rides where the 2nd pax isn't matched or there is no show, only one pax gets charged for $18. You get $28 in fares. It balances out.


I said there were two riders and the total fare was $32 for two trips (not $28) which includes SRF and uber commission. Where are those $4.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

glados said:


> Do you even drive for Uber? I'm guessing you're a disgrunted taxi driver.


It's OK, glados does not drive for Uber, he just spouts their bull whenever he see an opening.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> I said there were two riders and the total fare was $32 for two trips (not $28) which includes SRF and uber commission. Where are those $4.


Glados works for Uber down under, ignore him.

Uber kept the $4.00, next time take a longer route to compensate, the pax pays the same even if you go a few miles further "to avoid traffic"


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

uberissohonest said:


> jesus, remove your mandibles from tk's nad-sack, for the love of ****. oh wait....maybe you were employing sarcasm as a comedic device. if so, i apologize.


Sadly, glados is not a comic, just an Uber minion.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

glados said:


> With UberPool, you can get two ratings for a single trip! This means that if you deliver 5 star service, your ratings will climb up even further!


Or get one starred twice because the pax hated each other...all for $10.00


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> It's OK, glados does not drive for Uber, he just spouts their bull whenever he see an opening.


His use of exclamation points identifies him as being the same idiot who sends the texts and emails telling drivers when "demand will be off the charts!"


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

glados said:


> Do you even drive for Uber? I'm guessing you're a disgrunted taxi driver.


Do you DRIVE for uber, from what I understand uber employees can't

All uber employees should have to live for at least 3 months on uber driver income, net not gross fares and then tell drivers how much more they can make with lower rates.

I just saw in the Connecticut forum that uber sent a message that drivers are making 30% more than two weeks ago since they cut the rates. Could it be that the college students just came back and they use uber more than anyone else in Ct. Perhaps a better comparison would be to compare it with the same two weeks of 2014, but since uber doesn't release any actual numbers the world will never know.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I have had a few good Uberpool experiences due to exceptionally cool passengers but the key is "exceptionally", it is usually one cool passenger and one incredible ****** who ruins the trip for everyone. I myself have to be in an "exceptionally" good mood to accept the second ping and usually only do it if it's surging. It isn't really worth the risk of a bad rating. If Uber wants those second riders picked up, remove the option to rate their driver if they choose Pool.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

UberComic said:


> UberPool has been a complete disaster for drivers. It kills surge since it reduces the amount of cars Uber needs on the streets. If there is a surge for the first rider, but not the second, you get paid less than if you had just driven the first rider. Passengers get frustrated when they're running late because of an out of the way second pick up. Taking the second ping is an unsafe distraction as well. The second call often comes when you're driving down the freeway at 65+ MPH. Here in LA you can get up to four calls on one trip. Most drivers would opt out of Pool if given the chance, but Uber won't allow it.


so how do you handle it?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> i've yet to get an answer on this question:
> in cities wher uberpool exists, when you go online, can you opt out of pool, in the same way as if you're an xl driver, you can go online as "xl only"? or is it, you go online as uber x and are automatically sent pool calls if you're closest?
> if the latter is the case, i hope to the holy **** y'all are accept/cancel/othering that bullshit. compliance = uber continuing with that horseshit program.


I was opted out of it for nearly a year, i had two profiles one with uber x qnd select no pool, one select only, went to the office for some paperwork, and the jerk who helped me put me back on saying you can no longer opt out when you are opted in for Uber x

In the beginning you could, I guess no longer ... Is my experience , hopefully answers your question


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

June needs to hurry the hell up!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> Uber steals fares from drivers in Uberpool rides. I asked two riders their fare- $14 and $18. And I got gross $28. Pool is specially annoying when it is LAX run. First rider is always in hurry and does not want driver to pick the second request.


I don't disagree with you, but your example sucks.

If you take off $2 safe rides fee from each trip, you get............$28.

Just saying.....amd I'm not a huge fan of Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> Uber steals fares from drivers in Uberpool rides. I asked two riders their fare- $14 and $18. And I got gross $28.





GooberX said:


> I don't disagree with you, but your example sucks.
> 
> If you take off $2 safe rides fee from each trip, you get............$28.


What Riders pay in pre-quoted fares on matched UberPool rides is absolutely higher than the Gross Fares paid to the Drivers.

*The next big lawsuit will be #UberPoolLAWSUIT*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> What Riders pay in pre-quoted fares on matched UberPool rides is absolutely higher than the Gross Fares paid to the Drivers.


Yeah, if pax paid 14 and 18,driver surely didn't get paid 28 gross . that's simply now how pool pays out. Either pax lied or driver is lying.....


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone see the irony in the fact of an un-profitable company talking about a new product thats even less profitable than their main offering?!?!?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Just got this text from Uber:









It did make me laugh


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> Just got this text from Uber:
> View attachment 21598
> 
> 
> It did make me laugh


eh......what the text say about pool?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> eh......what the text say about pool?


The text app truncates it to UberPoo...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> The text app truncates it to UberPoo...


lol I'm slow, nevermind me


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> What Riders pay in pre-quoted fares on matched UberPool rides is absolutely higher than the Gross Fares paid to the Drivers.
> 
> *The next big lawsuit will be #UberPoolLAWSUIT*


Like I said, I don't disagree, but that example added up correctly.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ask the first passenger if he minds going out of the way to pick up another passenger. If he does, get him to cancel and request X.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

glados said:


> UberPool is part of UberX.
> 
> With UberPool, *you are paid UberX rates*. There are less dead miles as you're being paid when you pick up the second passenger. Finally, you're helping reduce congestion and carbon emissions in your city!


The challenge now how to reduce trolls from this forum?


----------

